# Cubitron Experiences



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

It has been a while, but my experience showed that the multi-packs were cheaper per disk by a significant amount over the bulk (single grit) packs. Of course not much use if you only need a certain grit.

I have the same experience as you with sanding a finish, the 3Ms are way to fast cutting.
Beware the thin edge, touching the edge of a spinning disk will result in an instant paper cut and blood 
(rusts tools ya know!)


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Some years ago we switched to Mirka Abranet never looked back. On a typical hook and loop type sander you need an interface pad to get the mesh to stick well, but those are cheap.

For sanding between coats, our general rule was only to use worn out disks, never new ones. New disks are just too aggressive regardless of brand or grit for roughing up between coats.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 Like Cubitron II paper discs for sanding raw wood or composites, but only in course grits.

Use mesh abrasives above 150 grit, and mostly non-woven for 320 grit and above when dry sanding. 
Cubitron II is not durable enough for use on metal removal.

220 between coats of finish? 
Wow, that rubs me the wrong way. LOL

IMHO - using ROS to smooth between finish coats is a recipe for disaster. That said, using a ROS to sand primer under paint, or grain filler on wood is something I do all time with 220/320 grit. But haven't used ROS on any wood top coat, in a very long time. A ROS is simply too aggressive, differences between fresh and old grit can leave behind swirl marks, or worse - embed grit into finish if gorilla operator pushes down to hard on a soft finish or thick spot.

To remove high spots created by: runs, drips, or brush marks, in a finish; I use card scraper, a nib file or a broken hunk of single cut bastard file.

For surface roughing between coats I use plastic non-woven sanding pads. 
Non-Woven sanding pads work perfect in sanding block or prepping weapon to make flat surfaces. Will use P320-400 (maroon or #OO steel wool equivalent) pad after rough sealing coat, a P600-800 (grey or #OOO steel wool equivalent) pad after first top coat, and/or a P1000-1200 (white or #OOOO steel wool equivalent) pad before final coat. Different mfg use different colors for different grits; so check your supply and label them to avoid confusion.

FWIW - The latest 3M recommendation for aggressive wood sanding is a new and improved Cubiton II Xtract mesh/net discs. Several WW sites are raving about the removal rate on wood; like this one. It is 3M version of Abranet best I can tell. Picked up a sample box, but haven't seriously used it yet. Hope they work well, as the cost appears to be half Abranet costs per disc.

Cheers!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I've used the Xtract a fair amount. It has about a 50% grit to 50% void ratio so very good with a sanders dust collection holes. Works similar to the Cubitron, but I'd say it is not quite so aggressive based on using it with my 5" ROS.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I half agree with using 220 between coats. I only use disks that have quite a bit of mileage on them. They probably are more like 320+ when I use them. I would prefer to hand sand but my wrists will not allow that.

I am going to have to try the Xtract disks.


----------



## Echd (Sep 2, 2021)

Taylor Tools sells the cubitron paper discs in small quantities, as low as ten per grit.

I've been using the heck out of this stuff. It's great IMO.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the review *Red'*... I have and I like.

Like some others above, I freaked out at the mention of a ROS on finishing surfaces… and if you add a *disc*... whoa there *Hoss*!

A very light pass of 240g on a "block" or 220g "soft foam" core, 








is my goto. 
You may find the *Cubitron* on the above block may be a tad more gentle on your finish.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, I will use the ROS after the first coat of a water based finish. On plywood, the grain get raised significantly. I have had surgery on both wrists (four corner fusion) and hand sanding is difficult. I try to minimize any hand sanding.

I have a sanding block like the duck showed and with 220 Cubitron it is too aggressive.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I've seen the Cubitron discs at HD (I think). Might have to get some to compare with the Mirka Abranet discs.

As for using a ROS to sand between coats, I do it all the time with the Mirka 5" sander. Turn the speed down, put a worn out 220 grit on and lightly run it over the surface to knock off nibs and any other irregularities. I don't do multiple passes unless there is a big run, sag, or a lot of dust in the finish, in which case the finish is already lost.

For edges, I use LBD's approach - use a worn out 220 grit foam pad. One swipe down the edge should take care of any nibs or dust. It also works well to get into the corners.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

I bought the variety pack of the Cubitron mesh pads on advice of a buddy. I tried them on two projects using my Festool ETS125 and I love them. They are better in every way than the Diablo pads I was using, which I know isn't saying much, but that was what I had. They are a bit more expensive but not that much, and the benefits in longevity and airflow are well worth it. I was so impressed I bought a whole set of them.










At this point I don't think I'll be changing to something else, I have a lot of discs to get through.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I have one or two klingspore so I will be fairly quiet for a while.

I do have abranets after getting a good duck talking to!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I have one or two klingspore so I will be fairly quiet for a while.
> 
> I do have abranets after getting a good duck talking to!
> 
> - robscastle


While you're on your spending spree and saved a fortune on timber, you should get a *Rotex* to replace your missing sander… *Fe$tool* might even throw in a free wallet.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Cubitron rocks, Ooooop. old data now the spanking new 3m Extract. They made Cubitron for the metal market, evidently it was only so so, they trialed it on woodworkers, and Viola it zoomed. Everybody, myself included, bought tons of it, sales abounded.

Almost while it was still topping out at market, they drag out Extract. Extract is now the King, and Cubitron is maybe a low level Prince.

I have tried both, and on flat work, if you have a square edge and get close to it, it will shred the paper right off the sander. Otherwise both are such an improvement over what was.

A great video for paper comparison.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

SteveN, thanks for the great video, The Largest Test of Sandpaper Ever Done. It really is great!! One of the best objective testing of anything that I've ever seen. I have a couple of boxes of Mirka abranet still to go through, but when I go through these, will switch probably to 3M Extract.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I think if just sanding is the goal, the 3M products, either Cubitron, or the newer Extract, are head and shoulders above the rest for "stock removal" What I read seemed to confirm this, and the video I linked to sure seemed scientifically done to prove it.

Now for how something works when used to finish your surface, that is going to be really hard to test, simply because there are so many finishing methods, products, and even among users of the same product, there is variance on how people are using them.

For any of that part of the project I, like Duck, tend to switch from machine, to hand. I can see the Cubitron, especially on a ROS machine, going to far too quickly, and it's at that part of the work I like to slow way down anyhow. I can embrace the "it's a hobby, so I don't need to get it done as quickly as possible" I also have major arthritis, particularly in my hands/fingers, and the sanders play hell with me there. I find a sanding block lightly held, and moved using my arm is almost like therapy, and I really do hate to sand. 

One of the great things about woodworking is there are usually several ways to do any part of it. Before letting it slow you down from what you like to do, if something causes pain/discomfort please try doing that portion as many different ways as you can, looking for which one decreases the discomfort. Sometimes it may take buying a different tool, I think lots of folks complain that ROS cause issues. I know they do me, but I can use a partial sheet sander for hours, without issue, or blocks, or sanding sticks, and pads. So many ways to skin that sanding cat. Just because you always did, doesn't have to mean you always will. Enjoy.


----------

